# My only Walther



## jimC2 (May 7, 2007)

Walther P22 w/toy attached. This is the one to shoot when the range is deserted and quiet. Shoot a while and then sit and enjoy the outdoors, repeat as often as necessary for city dwellers.


----------



## jimC2 (May 7, 2007)

*My only Walther.*

After reading this again maybe I should explain. I'm talking about how quiet it is and it doesn't disturb the animals, etc. Shoot for a while and then sit and enjoy being away from the noise of town. This gun is very accurate and has never jammed since new. Just don't ever lose the little plastic rod for assembly. Tried putting it together without the plastic rod once, won't try again.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

*a silencer ?*

man that's cool :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's a good looking outfit there. Does the silencer afect the POI or POA any? It looks like it is below the front site. Good shooting.


----------



## jimC2 (May 7, 2007)

Baldy said:


> That's a good looking outfit there. Does the silencer afect the POI or POA any? It looks like it is below the front site. Good shooting.


The silencer is so light that all it does is steady the gun. It is below the sights, so no problems with that. You can shoot this gun with no hearing protection, I have a couple of airguns that are much louder. CCI subsonic ammo works great and Midway has sales every so often. I tried standard velocity and it didn't make much difference in the noise because of the short barrel I guess. Fun gun and accurate.


----------



## BBDGrip (Sep 1, 2008)

Newbie here reviving a fewmonth old post simply out of curiosity. Im looking at my first hand gun. I was going with the P22 for 2 reasons, cheap(er) gun with cheap(er) ammo, and to get a good familiarity with handgun ie: use, cleaning, the whole 9 yards.

Now i have shot a 9mm glock, and my buddy is a huge fan of his 41mag revolver (thing kicks like a mule). He is assuming i will be tired witht he P22 after a few weeks of owning and i should just get a 9mm. I am a fan of target shooting, and chances are this gun will not be used as self defense, yet.

As an owner of the P22, with hindsight, would you buy it again? or move on for a large caliber?


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Definately go with a P22 if it is only to be used for fun and sporting. If you want to hunt with a handgun, there are better .22s out there for that with longer barrels such as a Ruger Mk II or III or Browning Buckmark. .22 is way cheaper to shoot and is much more enjoyable than a 9mm. You can literally shoot all day and not worry about sore hands or wallet. Good luck and be safe with whatever you choose. Oh and have fun:mrgreen:


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

+1 on the way cheaper to shoot. If it is going to be a range gun only and it is your first gun, get the .22. Just be clear that you are not buying the gun for any defense role. If you are then I'd got with a 9MM.

The alternative, depending on budget, would be to buy the P22 then just get another gun if you decide you want a 9MM. There is always room for a .22 in just about anyone's collection. Even if you had a 9mm and shot it the most at the range, the .22 still would come in handy to round out your range sessions and let you get some fun in between firings of the bigger caliber without breaking the bank. It doesn't take long to go through a few boxes of 9mm. If you are on a budget your range session could be over in 15-30 minutes. A .22 in your range bag can greatly extend your sessions. And it is practically "free" compared to all the other calibers.

If they rent guns at your range, rent a .22 and see if you enjoy shooting it. They are fun, especially at longer range. Most of my 9mm training is done at fighting distance. For me it is almost a waste of money to be shooting my 9mm at targets 25 yards out. That's where a .22 would come in handy, add a little variety to my sessions, and keep things interesting. I'd train with my 9mm at silhouettes close in then shoot the .22 at bulleyes further out. Now that's fun.

Hope this helps, even if only a little.


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

I want one


----------

